# Windsor OR UWO for EE?



## iæfai (11 May 2010)

I have been accepted to the University of Windsor (as stated in an older post) for almost two months, but just today I have an email indicating that the tardy UWO has finally accepted me. The program is Electrical Engineering, and for military job is the Marine Systems Engineer. 

I have until now committed, all but financially, to Windsor. My sister has advised me to seriously consider UWO. Family does live in London, but I have a bit of experience in another city and was looking forward to that.

So academically, is there any reason to pick UWO over Windsor or vice-versa?

Even if there are reasons beyond academics. By the end of this month I would have started financially being committed to Windsor, so it is a serious question I have to answer rather hastily.


----------



## 130William (12 May 2010)

My opinion is definitely biased since I am attending UWO for Honours Spec. Economics but I think that UWO is among one of the best schools in Canada. Academically, the school has a great math program and ONE Hell of an engineering building which is ****ing cool, (a lot of business and Economic Students wish they could go into the engineering building ). Couple that with the student city environment and you have a pretty awesome school for relaxing, having fun and completing your studies. The only downside is the some of the classes are extremely large, especially the beginning Math Classes IE: 1000 and 1501 (The Classes you will have to take for  Electrical Engineering). You are doing engineering though, no matter where you go you'll be having to do a lot of studying, good on you for choosing that career and good luck.


----------



## gcclarke (12 May 2010)

I'll second the idea that Western just _seems_ to me to be a better school. Of course, I have no actual reason to pick this. If you really want a much more informed opinion... 

Well, according the Macleans, they're in different categories. UWO ties for 9th in the "Medical / Doctoral" category, whereas Windsor got 8th in the "Comprehensive" program. For what it's worth, I think that engineering programs tend to benefit a bit more (than other degree programs) from schools that focus more heavily upon research and post-grad programs, if for no reason other than the fact they tend to have better lab facilities.

As for large first year classes, well, you'll find that anywhere that offers and engineering program.


----------



## benny88 (12 May 2010)

London is a really fun city, but that's all opinion. One tangible advantage is that you're close by the ASU here in London and therefore it's easier to get your military admin stuff done.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 May 2010)

Here's their cheerleaders, just in case you care about such things:






As an alumnus of UWO, I would say "Go Stangs!", but in the end, it's up to you.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Here's their cheerleaders, just in case you care about such things:



Some of them look about 14 years old.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Some of them look about 14 years old.


I was thinking that too; however, there's probably around 20+ years between them and me (I think they *might* have been born when I first started at UWO, maybe)

So, I think we're just getting "mature" (not old) and hence how young they look 

 :crybaby:


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> So, I think we're just getting "mature" (not old) and hence how young they look



Hey!  Watch who you're calling "mature"!      I'll have you know, I can be as immature as anyone!


----------

